# How Do You Get Through The School Day?



## Gunter

idk how do you get through it, and how do you feel about it all. I just wish that i could be more happier there and other would want to talk to me. Ppl tell me i usually always look pretty positive but i just look like that so ppl won't think of me as the awkward one your biology class. N i go to a small school with like 60+ ppl in my grade, so if you are awkward you stand out. i don't mind the ppl in my school i don't hate em or anything its just their actions i despise. I don't like being that person that overhears ppl talking badly about someone else. Just makes me think they r a lil fake.

How Do you get through a day with SAD as a teenager


----------



## Colton

I tell myself that I'll be a totally new person after I graduate, and I'll make up for my lonely teen years by being awesome and outgoing when I'm in my 20s. I dunno if it'll really happen though.


----------



## Giephri

I really hate my school but I have no choice but to deal with it. I try not to care, but SA makes it really hard. I realized that I always occupy my mind with daydreams or other kind of stuff to make me forget about my surroundings. Sometimes it can get out of hand and I end up missing a lesson or not noticing people talking to me..


----------



## IsntThisWhere

Deep breathing and having two friends to talk with in between classes.

Also, since I'm homeschooled, my only school is at my local community college. I would seriously advise people with SA to consider this. People are more mature, and you can be more of a loner without standing out as much.


----------



## Gunter

Giephri said:


> I really hate my school but I have no choice but to deal with it. I try not to care, but SA makes it really hard. I realized that I always occupy my mind with daydreams or other kind of stuff to make me forget about my surroundings. Sometimes it can get out of hand and I end up missing a lesson or not noticing people talking to me..


Thats funny i'm the same way. I'm always daydreaming about what i could have/could be or can't get and want. I think about the stupidest scenarios in my head too which is sorta awkward, Like how i'm going to save everyone in my class if a gunman enters the room. I wish my mind wasn't on so many things cause when it does it'll just get me depressed and i'll start thinking of stupid scenarios like that.


----------



## kittenamos

Giephri said:


> I really hate my school but I have no choice but to deal with it. I try not to care, but SA makes it really hard. I realized that I always occupy my mind with daydreams or other kind of stuff to make me forget about my surroundings. Sometimes it can get out of hand and I end up missing a lesson or not noticing people talking to me..


Same for me! I daydream all the time. :boogie


----------



## Poisoned

I pretty much blank out the whole school day. If I can't I focus on something- a book, work, study, lay your head down and day dream; anything.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

I usually daydream alot,we also have school laptops,so I'm on it _alot_ because its very distracting.


----------



## Miikser18

Poisoned said:


> I pretty much blank out the whole school day. If I can't I focus on something- a book, work, study, lay your head down and day dream; anything.


I totally relate to this. In most of the lessons I blankly stare and think about my own problems when teacher explains a topic, and I understand the material only after I've read about it from book beforehand or after. 
It is also that I can't understand why there are so such formulations that I need to study such a ridiculous amount of useless **** that will not help me any way neither in life nor even academically, as the college i plan to go after graduation does not even need a slight grasp of genetics, math, physics or economy geography and such that is obligatory to learn against my will.

Well there are some subjects in which there are teachers that make the subject interesting to learn and encourage students to participate, not like some that **** students over by lecturing pointless, dry material that I can read from the book as well. Then they demand the knowledge to appear from nowhere by giving homework/making tests on the topics we hardly even get the idea of.
School is not a place for knowledge, school is something you get when you mix arrogance, bureaucracy and implemented lack of free will


----------



## Hopeful25

When I was in high school I hated going to school every day. I can't really answer that question because I almost couldn't stand my school. If it were set on fire one day and burned down, I would be ecstatic :? (with no one being injured of course). I hated that place and the kids in it, all superficial douchebags. College>>>>>>High School


----------



## YomYom

I just think to myself that life will be better after high school. Hopefully.


----------



## Gunter

YomYom said:


> I just think to myself that life will be better after high school. Hopefully.


I Hope the same rlly! I feel like if i do go to college, things will be better. I always stare blankly at the board, I'm always singing some song in my head or writing down lyrics ato every song i know. N then when the teacher is like talking and scanning the room and we make eye contact its like the most awkward thing cause i try to pay attention and i just don't catch whatever she is teachin. So i just nod at her, slowly...

Wish I Was Smart. ^^


----------



## YomYom

NoLoveYet said:


> I Hope the same rlly! I feel like if i do go to college, things will be better. I always stare blankly at the board, I'm always singing some song in my head or writing down lyrics ato every song i know. N then when the teacher is like talking and scanning the room and we make eye contact its like the most awkward thing cause i try to pay attention and i just don't catch whatever she is teachin. So i just nod at her, slowly...
> 
> Wish I Was Smart. ^^


Yeah. Grr I can't wait till high school's over!! :yes

Haha ikr eye contact with teachers are sooo awkward! xD


----------



## Dkate

i make sure im numb the whole time.


----------



## pancake111

I just keep to myself mostly. I just take it day by day.


----------



## sociallyretarded

Mostly keep quiet, try to be friendly if need be. I usually let out my steam during lunch with some friends because I'm alone in all of my classes - if I didn't have that I'd probably go insane.


----------



## SOME

weed and an ipod.


----------



## Rex92

SOME said:


> weed and an ipod.


I'm so jealous of you. I didn't have a clue who the weed sellers are around here. And if I had brought an ipod to school, the teacher would have confiscated it or it would have ended up stolen somehow.


----------



## SOME

D:


----------



## EmptyRoom

Back in highschool I'd always day dream for an escape, and if I could, use my ipod.

Heck, I even still do sometimes now.


----------



## Kennnie

Sleeping in class


----------



## kitkatstar1

I just make it seem like I'm too busy studying to have time for friends and when I'm on the verge of lonliness, I speak to my teachers. Failing that, I listen to my iPod.


----------



## JackNoah

I'm lucky enough to have a super close form class at school and have good friends in all my subjects. I always feel like my life is stuck in slow motion though, as If I should've left high school a long time ago. I feel like I'm mentally older than all my friends, they seem kind of immature and fake to me now. I've told a few of them about my SAS, but they don't reply to me, but they'll say "oh" and just blatantly change the subject as if I ever said anything.
I get anxious when I'm alone in a crowded place, school especially, so I always try to be near one of my closest friends at all time.


----------



## dreamersliveon

I write notes to myself or my best friend quite a bit. Making lists calms me down (OCD) so i usually time out everything i'm going to do from the moment i get home to the time i got to bed. Sometimes i'll do that a couple times in the day, making revisions. I just occupy myself with other things. A lot of the time i just feel so dead at school though. I have to be fake friends with all these people and sometimes just sit alone and want to cry and i feel so freaked out by everything. Even if the teacher says my name or i get a bad grade on something i want to throw up or cry.


----------



## Venkska

I stare at the clock sometimes and mutter to myself "HRRY UP ALREADY MAN!" Man school sucks because its so boring.,


----------



## guitarmatt

I cant deal with school. I ditch like every other day, its gotten out of hand. Of course, i have to meet with the dean after all the absences. I have no clue what I'm going to say. They probably think I'm some punk *** kid who skips school to do drugs or something. Ughhh why is it that having anxiety makes you prone to be misjudged.


----------



## guitarmatt

sociallyretarded said:


> Mostly keep quiet, try to be friendly if need be. I usually let out my steam during lunch with some friends because I'm alone in all of my classes - if I didn't have that I'd probably go insane.


You must be talking about me..I don't have friends at school, and I basically feel insane.


----------



## Neutrino

guitarmatt said:


> I cant deal with school. I ditch like every other day, its gotten out of hand. Of course, i have to meet with the dean after all the absences. I have no clue what I'm going to say. They probably think I'm some punk *** kid who skips school to do drugs or something. Ughhh why is it that having anxiety makes you prone to be misjudged.


Wish I could skip ._. Okay maybe that's not true. I have done it when necessary.

Hmmmmmmmm to get through it I keep quiet. Do my work. Coming home after and collapsing in bed helps take the stress off.


----------



## Slytherclaw

I go to a really big school with about 2500-3000 students attending, so it's really easy to blend in. Hardly anyone knows I exist, which is comforting and depressing at the same time. I sort of became desensitized to the whole school thing, anyway. I used to get really nervous about group work, but it's gotten easier with practice. Look around room for group, join group that summons me (usually the one right next to me that takes pity on the loner), then either a) stay in the background and hope to hell that these people know what they're doing or b) take charge and plow through my anxiety. Either that or ask the teacher to work alone. Or wait until the other loners in the room are weeded out and formed into a group. LOL. That's always productive.

I have got that down to a pathetic science.

Anyway, now the primary way I get through school is the fact that I only have to go for 5 hours, thanks to early dismissal. I leave at 12:30. Being a senior is pretty awesome for that reason.


----------



## mapthesoul

I always think to myself that it's just another day and there is much more and much worse ahead, so I better suck it up sooner or later. And like many others have said, I daydream a lot. Especially if I happen to be by a window. I also enjoy noticing patterns in things to pass the time, not quite sure why but it comforts me. 

Believe me, I'd love to pretty much let go of everything, smoke weed and ditch class for the rest of my life but where will that get me?


----------

